# Heat, Humidity and Age-Warning Long and Whiny



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm 66 and think the last few years are like "doggie years" :cryin: I live where it gets hot and humid. The typical Saturday group ride is 55-65 miles and average pace 20 mph. Ususally 10-15 riders and run a single pace line through rollers. Since the weather has heated up on Saturdays I'm good to the store stop about half way into the ride or around 1.5 hrs or so. Last few Saturdays the pace was 21-21.5 to the store stop. During the second part of the ride my legs shut down. I can't put adequate power out to keep up. I don't usually cramp but I do get twinges that are close to it. I think I over heat and I'm not cooling off due the humidity. I think the humidity doesn't allow me to evaporate adequately. Ths past Saturday for example the temp was 72 degrees at 7:00 (we started riding at 7:30) and the humidity was 93%. At 8:00 the temp was around 78 degrees and 84% humidity and by 11:00 the temp was 86 degrees (feel temp was 98 degrees) and 63% humidity. I rode the last half of the way from the store stop by myself in the small ring took it easy and still averaged 18.8 mph for the ride riding easy by myself much of the way back. The riders cloest to my age are 10-15 years younger than me and a few much younger. Einstein defined "insanity" as contiune to do the same thing and expect different results". I don't think it is a matter of fitness, suffering more, or training away the problem. Fact is I can't do it-at lest for 3-3.5 hours. One option is riding to the store with the group and then ride easy on my own the last half of the ride-sort of what is happening now but avoiding further serious stress where the legs give out. Or is it better to avoid that level of stress even for half the ride and just do my own thing and get back with the group in the fall. I know I can find another slower group but I'm not willing to admit to it yet! I do intervals on Tuesdays on the trainer and an hour really fast group ride on Thursdays-it's hot but the humidy is down a lot. I may have to give up Thursdays when it get really hot. BTW I'm well hydrated drink 4-5 20 oz bottles of gatorade and eat appropriately so that's not the problem.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

IME hydration is as much what I do the days leading up to an event as taking on liquids during the event.

IMHO 10-15 years younger guys can be a player. But that depends on som many variables.

I agree it's not about suffering more, but I disagree that it's not about fitness. IME and IMO it's all about fitness. With that being said, there are limits to fitness gains. Maybe identify other limiters specific to you as the heat and humidity were the same for everyone that day.


----------

